# 4K oder WQHD Monitor



## PhoenixGamer (16. Mai 2017)

Hall zusammen,

ich will langsam mein gaming Setup aufrüsten und erstmal beim Monitor (derzeit Full HD) anfangen. (Habe eine GTX 970 GPU und einen Intel core i5 6600 K CPU  und 8G Ram)

Lohnt sich für Gaming der Preisunterschied zwischen UHD und WQHD? Dass ich meine GPU aufrüsten muss für 4K und vermutl auf für WQHD ist mir bewusst.

In welchem Preisbereich liege ich bei beiden Varianten wenn ich einen circa 24-26 zoll Gaming-Monitor möchte


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Mai 2017)

Würde dir eher zu WQHD 144Hz raten. Der Unterschied zu 4k ist nicht viel. 144hz wirkt hingegen deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Mai 2017)

Bei einer Größe zwischen 24-26" wird es sehr sehr schwer was zu finden, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Für WQHD und 144Hz sind eigentlich 27" der Standard. UHD Auflösung findet man häufig ab 28".

Ja der Preisunterschied lohnt sich und nein der Preisunterschied lohnt sich nicht. Können wir dir nicht sagen, was dir besser gefällt. Kommt auf viele Faktoren an.
Was spielst du denn so? Bei schnelle Shootern und Rennspielen spielst es sich mit 144Hz angenehmer als mit "besserer" Grafik. Sofern man davon selbst was merkt  Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit 144Hz auch mehr auf fps als auf Grafik achten sollte, damit man 144Hz auch schon ausnutzen kann.

Spielst du mehr Rollen- und Stategiespiele etc sind die 144Hz nicht so wichtig und man könnte in bessere Grafik investieren.

Wenn du einer bist bei dem alles mit mindestens 100fps laufen muss, damit es für dich flüssig ist, dann bist du mit WQHD und 144Hz auf jeden Fall besser dran. Merkst du keinen Unterschied zwischen 60fps zu deutlich unter 60fps wäre eher UHD was für dich.

Auch wenn die Grafik immer möglichst aufs Maximum eingestellt werden soll, dann werden es bei UHD natürlich weniger fps als bei WQHD.

Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, was du dir an Komponenten für den neuen PC anschaffst.

Also, was ist dir wichtig? 


PS: Preisunterschied ist ja relativ, so ganz ohne Budget oder konkret Modelle zu nennen


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Mai 2017)

Trotzdem vielleicht schon mal paar Monitore, die oft gekauft werden: Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2715H, Dell UltraSharp U2515H, iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, Dell S2716DG, ASUS MG278Q, ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz, Acer Predator XG270HUAomidpx | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Das_Novalein (21. Mai 2017)

Ich merke den Unterschied deutlich zwischen 2k (WQHD) und 4k (UHD) auf meinem 27".
Hab den LG 27UD58P-B (450€)

Getestet habe ich das bei Rocket League und TERA.  Der Test verlief so: 4k mit low settings vs. 2k mit high settings. Trotz low fps auf 4k (45 bis 60), läuft es dank FreeSync echt angenehm.
Dabei gefällt mir das Bild mit 4k mit den low settings viel besser, als das mit 2k. Die Aufkleber oder die Tor Texturen sind in 4k viel schärfer und besser anschaubar. Natürlich kommt meine Grafikkarte sehr in schwitzen in 4k auf 94°C (GPU) und 97°C (Vram). Das ist jedoch verständlich bei meiner R9 290 Trix-OC, die den Spitznamen Hitzkopf hat ^^

Bald kommen die neuen Vega GPU raus ^^


----------



## KelevRa161 (27. Mai 2017)

Kommt die gtx 970 bei UHD nicht ganz schön stark an ihre Grenzen?


----------



## HisN (27. Mai 2017)

Die Entscheidung ob Mini oder Maxi Auflösung kann Dir niemand abnehmen.
Du siehst ja schon, das sehr viele User ganz dolle Angst um ihre FPS haben.

4k sieht besser aus, kostet halt auch mehr Leistung. Ist also nicht wirklich was neues 
So einfach ist es.
Aber ich würde bei 4k sogar eher zu 40" tendieren, und nicht 24"


----------



## Mosed (27. Mai 2017)

Auch zu berücksichtigen wäre das Interpolationsverhalten. 
Wenn die Graka die native Auflösung mit der gewünschten Detailstufe nicht schafft, muss man entweder die Auflösung oder die Details reduzieren.
Auf 4K könnte man immerhin recht gut mit FullHD spielen, weil der Faktor exakt 4 ist.
Bei WQHD muss man wohl eher die Details reduzieren, bevor man die Auflösung ändert.

Aber 4K bietet sich eher bei 27 Zoll und größer an. z.B. LG 27MU67 (wenn Bildqualität auch wichtig ist)
Soweit ich das weiß gibt es immer noch Probleme bei dem Thema Skalierung in Windows. Wenn einem die Menüs etc. bei 4K auf 24 Zoll zu klein sind müsste man die Skalierung in Windows ändern und das führt wohl immer noch zu diversen Darstellungsproblemen (bei älterer Software).


----------



## HisN (27. Mai 2017)

Kaum ein Monitor und keine Graka skaliert nur durch Pixelverdoppelung. Ist wohl zu einfach.
Ich bevorzuge 3820x1648 Pixelgenau, wenn ich schon Auflösung aufgeben muss. 
Mehr würde ich persönlich nicht runter gehen.


----------



## Andrea1992 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich denke zurzeit ist eher eine Frage, was dir wichtiger ist: Eine super hohe 4k Auflösung oder ein guter Hertz Wert... beides zu bekommen ist glaube ich noch ziemlich schwer... und teuer.


----------

